

Where do you find your site layout templates? - rcavezza

I don't want to put too much time into design when i'm testing out a new idea.  Where can I find good layouts to use with software?  I was looking at themeforest, and they have a clause that says if you use it for online software, you have to pay 50X the normal price for a regular website.
======
Spechal
oswd.org

